# The Durban Castle



## Lifeboat1721 (Mar 15, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Does anyone have any info on the Durban Castle?

This was the ship that took my father out to Egypt in WW2, I know it's tonnage and the year she was built 1938 but apart from that I have no idea.

Any info much appreciated

Ian(Thumb)


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Try *this*, Ian.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

*DURBAN CASTLE o/n 166617*

Ian,
A photo here: http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum/O...y D-J/Old Ships D/slides/Durban Castle-04.jpg

And a little info here, scroll down to DURBAN CASTLE: http://www.red-duster.co.uk/UNION18.htm

Regards (Thumb)


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

MV Durban Castle. 17382 tons. Built 1938. 570.7 x 76.4 x 39.5.
3 decks 4th deck except in after hold. 2- 8 cyl diesels 2S, C.DA by H&W who also built the ship. 3 Double ended boilers @100 psi. DF,ESD,GyC, Radar. Code flags GPGP. Cruiser stern.Registered London, British flag. Owned by the Union Castle SS Co; Ltd.


----------



## Lifeboat1721 (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks a lot guys all info much appreciated, I have a book by Ian Allen Warships of ww2 but it only gives the basic info.

Once again much appreciated

Ian(Thumb)


----------



## dcludlow (Jan 18, 2009)

*Deck plans*

Hi Ian,

I have a complete deck plan of the MV Durban Castle. My Great Grandfather ran a shipping Agent's from Penzance and I have his Union Castle Line Cabin Plans book, which includes one of the Durban Castle. I can scan it in if you're interested in a copy - might take a couple of days, as the plans are A2, so I'll need to stitch several images together.

Thanks,
David


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

dcludlow said:


> Hi Ian,
> 
> I have a complete deck plan of the MV Durban Castle. My Great Grandfather ran a shipping Agent's from Penzance and I have his Union Castle Line Cabin Plans book, which includes one of the Durban Castle. I can scan it in if you're interested in a copy - might take a couple of days, as the plans are A2, so I'll need to stitch several images together.
> 
> ...


David, A quick tip; if you have a digital camera you can stand over the A2 on the floor and take a photo, then upload the photo. It's much faster and real easy as it's usually an auto focus.


----------



## Peter Lake (Sep 17, 2015)

http://postcards.bidstart.com/POSTCARD-M-V-Durban-Castle-c1930-/61618054/a.html

I am a postcard etc dealer and saw your request and thought that this one may be of use -


----------



## Chris Isaac (Jul 29, 2006)

Plenty about her here: *Durban Castle*


----------

